# Help me build a home theater center channel



## typericey (May 13, 2006)

I'm on a mission to build a center channel for my home theater. Although I know quite a bit about car audio, I'm practically a clueless noob in making DIY home speakers. Here's the detail:

1. I need a center channel that can do loud, clean and clear dialogue. It should handle 200 watts at 8 ohms like a walk in the park.

2. Ideally, I wanted it a 3-way, with a tweet, mid and two 7" woofers. This config can change if you have better ideas

3. I can only buy online from madisound, speakercity and partsexpress. I'm on a tight budget too ($300 for all drivers and the xover). I need drivers and a xover networt that offer the best bang for the buck. 

4. I can't buy boxes/enclosures online since I'm from the Philippines, so I need to build them on my own using 3/4" MDF. I need help on dimensions too.

5. To give you an idea on timbre matching, my front speakers are old B&W Matrix 802 Series III's.

If it's any incentive, I'll post pics on the project (progress and finished product) and do a review once its done

Let's get started. What do you guys have for me?


----------



## coke (May 6, 2008)

What about one of the "parts only" kits at madisound? Would save you the work of finding speakers that work well together, designing a proper crossover, etc...

http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=449

http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=35_39&products_id=405


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

try the PE forums or diyaudio.com


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

http://www.geocities.com/cc00541/Statements_Center_Channel.html

You couldn't ask for anything closer than what you need. BOM is just under $300.

Here's a thread based around it:

http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=27552

And then I'm sure you'll want to build the Statements for L and R, haha


----------

